# Wolves Protected or Not?



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

This has been brought up many times, but it seems to me they have given themselves the right to take out any wolves that become a pack. Good luck with that!

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politics/5 ... f.html.csp

What are your thoughts? Sounds like they may want them in the Book Cliffs. :shock: :O•-:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy J, hope all is well.

Here is the link to the bill passed last year in Utah that allows for the control of wuffies.
http://le.utah.gov/~2010/bills/sbillint/sb0036s01.htm

I think the state will be quite active in the keeping of this law. Problem is, this control can only take place in a very small section of northern Utah, the rest of the state the critters are protected, including the Books. If a pack becomes established in any "protected" area, well then there are only a few things that can be done.

The pro wolf crowd will continue with its mantra of ecologically sound predator management philosophies:


> "I'm fairly optimistic that wolves will come into Utah and make it beyond I-80 to the Uintas," said Kirk Robinson, executive director of the Western Wildlife Conservancy in Salt Lake City. "So I don't think much has changed in that regard."
> 
> He supports wolf recovery in Utah as a component of healthy ecosystems and says it should be encouraged in places such as the Book Cliffs, well away from all but a few ranches.


It will be interesting to see how this whole thing unfolds. Take care bud!


----------

